# Looking for 16' Protech



## jtroutmn (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking to purchase a few 16' Protech snow pushers for loaders thing coming winter. Anyone have any they would like to sell? Thanks!


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## jtroutmn (Oct 25, 2016)

West Michigan


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

How about some used sectionals? Ive got (3) 16s and (1) 14 im considering replacing this year. $7000 ea? Fresh paint and new edges in last 6 months.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How aboot a folding 16'???


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Interested in two 20 foot pushers complete with cab and two engines. ?

Fold back not something you want to move site to site during storm...but, they clear snow.


----------



## jtroutmn (Oct 25, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How aboot a folding 16'???


Looking for straight, not folding. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Even if it's a good deal? 

You don't have to fold it....


----------



## jtroutmn (Oct 25, 2016)

If you want to send me some pics I'll take a look at it Mark.


----------



## pacowboy11 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have 4 or 5 16' protech rubber edge pushers for sale. Call/text me @ 610-390-2733


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How aboot a folding 16'???


Mark, When you say folding is it 8' sections. I'm not sure I know what these are.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Interested in two 20 foot pushers complete with cab and two engines. ?
> 
> Fold back not something you want to move site to site during storm...but, they clear snow.


Being the OP is looking for a 16' I don't think he will be roading it. If he does he's got bigger ones than me. 14' is about all I am willing to road and that would have to be early morning with a escort. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Mark, When you say folding is it 8' sections. I'm not sure I know what these are.


Main section is 8', wings are 4' each...roughly.

I should transfer some pics since I can't PM them and it never seems to work for me to upload from my phone.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 14' I would let go.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

FredG said:


> Mark, When you say folding is it 8' sections. I'm not sure I know what these are.


Imagine an 8' pusher and two 4' pushers. Connect the 4 footer side plates to the 8 footer side plates with a vertical piano hinge at the front, with a latch mechanism at the rear (connecting the moldboards).

Unfolded, 16' wide by about 3 feet deep. Unlatch and rotate the 4 footers in, and you are now 8' wide by 6' deep so you can drive it down the road. When you get to the next site, unfold.

It's for a niche market, obviously.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Imagine an 8' pusher and two 4' pushers. Connect the 4 footer side plates to the 8 footer side plates with a vertical piano hinge at the front, with a latch mechanism at the rear (connecting the moldboards).
> 
> Unfolded, 16' wide by about 3 feet deep. Unlatch and rotate the 4 footers in, and you are now 8' wide by 6' deep so you can drive it down the road. When you get to the next site, unfold.
> 
> It's for a niche market, obviously.


Got it.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Our dealer in west Michigan, Ebling and Son might be able to help you. They are a stocking Pro-Tech dealer. http://www.eblingandson.com/

Please let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

FredG said:


> Being the OP is looking for a 16' I don't think he will be roading it. If he does he's got bigger ones than me. 14' is about all I am willing to road and that would have to be early morning with a escort. lol


used to road a 16 in front of a sicard truck all the time...but it was all within a 1 mile radius, now its 14 in front of a loader and still road...they worry more about plates and insurance for commercial then the pusher


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> used to road a 16 in front of a sicard truck all the time...but it was all within a 1 mile radius, now its 14 in front of a loader and still road...they worry more about plates and insurance for commercial then the pusher


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> used to road a 16 in front of a sicard truck all the time...but it was all within a 1 mile radius, now its 14 in front of a loader and still road...they worry more about plates and insurance for commercial then the pusher


Your crazier and have bigger ones. LMAO


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

jtroutmn said:


> Looking to purchase a few 16' Protech snow pushers for loaders thing coming winter. Anyone have any they would like to sell? Thanks!


I have 16' and 14' protech rubber pushers that I will sell


----------

